# physical therapy billing to aetna



## kellyal (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello,

I am hoping someone can shed some light for me. We are having trouble with ERA's from Aetna automatically posting PT codes instead it is kicking out as an exception and has to be maually posted. For example we are billing code 97110 with 3 units. I am thinking Aetna does not want it this way based on perhaps the multiple discount payment methodology they adopted at the end of last year. 

Can anyone tell me how they are billing it to Aetna and is it posting automatically. thanks

Kelly Alexander


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Aug 30, 2013)

Give me an example.  What/how are you sending them?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 30, 2013)

Make sure you are using a V57 code as the first list dx code.


----------



## Trudy Q (Sep 2, 2013)

*Aetna PT billing*

We are experiencing the same problems.  It is an Aetna problem.  Your are right it is the multiple discount policy that is the problem and we have talked to our software company for a work around to the problem.  Sorry no real solution as Aetna's software is the problem.
Trudy Q


----------

